# Best Mp3 player for 2k?



## MegaMind (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi guys, i need suggestion on a mp3 player for my cousin...
Budget : 2K(strictly)
Audio quality is much focused...
Capacity can be 2 or 4GB...


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 28, 2011)

philips sa0111025/97

specs

highly recommended

PS:- Even if u don't like it then also don't  go for sandisk sh*t  philips is lot better.Better then go for some sony or other product.


----------



## smalltiger_s (Mar 28, 2011)

dont even think about anything...the best bet is Sansa San disk Clip PLus..the 4 gb retails at 2800 where as the 2 gb retails at 2100...it has a much better sound than any philips system and is a time tested best mp3 player vfm..u can google and read the reviews yourself...


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 28, 2011)

smalltiger_s said:


> dont even think about anything...the best bet is Sansa San disk Clip PLus..the 4 gb retails at 2800 where as the 2 gb retails at 2100...it has a much better sound than any philips system and is a time tested best mp3 player vfm..u can google and read the reviews yourself...



I don't know about the reviews  but i have used the PMP mentioned above myself and its better than any sandisk nonsense i have ever used


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 28, 2011)

Wat abt Transcend MP320? Any good?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2011)

My vote also goes with the sandisk sansa clip plus. Can also play FLAC afaik.


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> I don't know about the reviews  but i have used the PMP mentioned above myself and its better than any *sandisk nonsense* i have ever used



Which "Sandisk nonsense" have you used? Clip? Clip+? Fuze? Fuze+? Please be specific when criticising. It is quite likely that one company may release a product that is not good and then release another which is world class.

I'd recommend the Sandisk Sansa Clip+. I haven't used it, but it has rave reviews all over the internet. Excellent audio quality for the price. Can play mp3, FLAC and many other audio formats by default. Drag and drop file transfer. Rockbox UI. One can even play the original Doom game in this player (the screen flickers though)!

Can be bought at TE forums or www.pristinenote.com

And you can add a micro SD card upto 32 GB to a Sansa Clip+ IIRC.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ that's a great player for it's price though I don't have it I've listened music with it couple of times and the audio quality is just awesome.

here's review link for it :
SanDisk Sansa Clip+ Plus Review | Anything But iPod


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 29, 2011)

Krow said:


> Which "Sandisk nonsense" have you used? Clip? Clip+? Fuze? Fuze+? Please be specific when criticising. It is quite likely that one company may release a product that is not good and then release another which is world class.
> 
> I'd recommend the Sandisk Sansa Clip+. I haven't used it, but it has rave reviews all over the internet. Excellent audio quality for the price. Can play mp3, FLAC and many other audio formats by default. Drag and drop file transfer. Rockbox UI. One can even play the original Doom game in this player (the screen flickers though)!
> 
> ...



it was clip & philips were a lot better in terms of sound quality  then it


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 29, 2011)

How is Transcend MP330(also supports FLAC) compared to Sandisk Sansa Clip+ & Philips go gear?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

Better for op to stick with sandisk sansa clip+ due to the reasons *krow *mentioned.

I absolutely see no reasons for not going with sandisk.


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> it was clip & philips were a lot better in terms of sound quality  then it



AFAIK the Clip+ is an improvement over the Clip. Many issues with the Clip were fixed in the Clip+.

My vote is still for Clip+.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks guys i'll look for clip+


----------



## smalltiger_s (Apr 4, 2011)

my sincere advice again....donot look at anything else...it is only sansa clip+ great value for money player...the sound is awesome....its memory is upgradable unlike others and it has regular firmware upgrades as well....so dont worry....buy it...prisitinenote.com is a good place to buy the same!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 11, 2011)

Wer to get sansa clip+ from? Any trusted online shops???


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 11, 2011)

Pristinenote is a trusted online shop, very reliable too. Check it out.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ ya i was lookin at the same...


----------

